# VISA GRANTED -Planning the Move



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on 
Jobs and the process : It includes the interview process, Resume preparations, Market talk, Technologies, Cover letter help, Success and failures in the Interviews

Accommodation:
This includes discussion on the accommodation for bachelors, family, area, Price and the search methods etc

Travel & Stuff:
Things that need to be discussed for the travel and the experiences after the travel can also be discussed to help the other guys who are about to start their journey.
This can include the experiences of the Flights, Airports, Fares, After reaching Australia and other stuff.


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on
> Jobs and the process : It includes the interview process, Resume preparations, Market talk, Technologies, Cover letter help, Success and failures in the Interviews
> 
> Accommodation:
> ...


Good to start this ..., I am planning to move in Jan 2014


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

there are already threads here though:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> there are already threads here though:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


These are mostly UK based threads. So this thread has some importance regarding this sub-continent .

I have to mention another amazing thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, 

It's little bit early for me to join this thread since I am still waiting for CO. Anyway, joining the discussion with my friends :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Still haven't decided on a moving date. Anybody applying to jobs offshore?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Still haven't decided on a moving date. Anybody applying to jobs offshore?


Dear alihasan,
Though, It is hard to get a job without landing oz land, Keep trying off-shore job hunt and share your experiences here.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Resume*

Who got their grant, please make a professional Australian Resume for job hunting. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...al-resume-writing-australian-job-hunting.html


----------



## Simtan (Jun 17, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on
> Jobs and the process : It includes the interview process, Resume preparations, Market talk, Technologies, Cover letter help, Success and failures in the Interviews
> 
> Accommodation:
> ...


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear alihasan,
> Though, It is hard to get a job without landing oz land, Keep trying off-shore job hunt and share your experiences here.


Going to work on the resume first. I fear it will be really difficult to break into the market since I am still quite junior in the industry :-(


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

I think its better to be in Australia for job search...however there is no harm in applying jobs online while you're outside.

Best of Luck!!



alihasan said:


> Still haven't decided on a moving date. Anybody applying to jobs offshore?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Going to work on the resume first. I fear it will be really difficult to break into the market since I am still quite junior in the industry :-(


Every one is junior after landing oz land as local experience is zero!


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

gtaark said:


> I think its better to be in Australia for job search...however there is no harm in applying jobs online while you're outside.
> 
> Best of Luck!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Every one is junior after landing oz land as local experience is zero!


Haha. Dunno if I should feel happy about this


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Every one is junior after landing oz land as local experience is zero!


I agree. My friends in Australia said almost all the companies would ask for local experience. This makes getting the first job would be difficult.

However, it depends on your profile, like the company you worked for and the Client you have dealt with.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

gtaark said:


> I think its better to be in Australia for job search...however there is no harm in applying jobs online while you're outside.
> 
> Best of Luck!!


I heard Australia has enough jobs on .Net and SSRS technologies.
In my friends company, two guys joined from Singapore and their interview was over telephone.

So I guess it ok if you can convince the companies to have a telephonic round first. Impressing over Telephone is tough though.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Haha. Dunno if I should feel happy about this


Alishan, 

From your signature i learnt that you are from Civil background.
Do you have any contacts who are working in Civil Engineering.

Getting a job in Civil industry in Western countries is not an easy job. Its same for the Doctors.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Haven't got the grant yet but no harm in planning ahead..right? ;-)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shyam said:


> Alishan,
> 
> From your signature i learnt that you are from Civil background.
> Do you have any contacts who are working in Civil Engineering.
> ...


In addition to this, I would suggest to collect references from local people with same background. And referees know you well. 

Another important thing is, enlarge your network through social media especially Linked In. We can share each others Linked In profile from here expat forum.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

How is the job opportunities in canberra?
Is it easy to get any job to run basic livelihoods? Can anyone guide on this..


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

vikasmart said:


> How is the job opportunities in canberra?
> Is it easy to get any job to run basic livelihoods? Can anyone guide on this..


It depends on the occupation and the local market.
Check the open jobs on seek.com.au. See how many jobs you find on your occupation. Also, check the requirements in the posted jobs.

Make a list of the requirements and put an end date to learn. Include them in your resume as you learn. This should help you to get more opportunities.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Simtan said:


> shyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on
> ...


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

shyam said:


> Alishan,
> 
> From your signature i learnt that you are from Civil background.
> Do you have any contacts who are working in Civil Engineering.
> ...


Unfortunately I dunno anybody in Australia who works in the construction industry. I am trying to build some contacts but it is really hard :-(
Does a local degree improve the chances of getting a job?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> In addition to this, I would suggest to collect references from local people with same background. And referees know you well.
> 
> Another important thing is, enlarge your network through social media especially Linked In. We can share each others Linked In profile from here expat forum.


I am trying to work on that but it is proving to be quite difficult. Good idea about sharing LinkedIn profiles. Count me in.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I am trying to work on that but it is proving to be quite difficult. Good idea about sharing LinkedIn profiles. Count me in.


Not so hard as you imagine. Use googling, search through FB for your known people or at least homeland people living in Perth.:der::der:


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Not so hard as you imagine. Use googling, search through FB for your known people or at least homeland people living in Perth.:der::der:


Trying to work on it. Very few Pakistanis in Perth. But I am hopeful that the hard work will eventually pay


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Trying to work on it. Very few Pakistanis in Perth. But I am hopeful that the hard work will eventually pay


you might want to join these pages. it will help...


https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=10150105500550131

https://m.facebook.com/pawacommunity


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you might want to join these pages. it will help...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=10150105500550131
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pawacommunity


Joined. Thanks brother


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys,

I am planning to prepare a few additional technologies and then would plan for resignation and then move in March or April.
Any suggestions on this will help.

Also, for the first entry condition, Do my wife and kid also has to make the first entry before the specified time as well or only me will do?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to prepare a few additional technologies and then would plan for resignation and then move in March or April.
> Any suggestions on this will help.
> ...


Yes Shyam both primary applicant and dependents have to make entry before the initial entry date.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

roposh said:


> Yes Shyam both primary applicant and dependents have to make entry before the initial entry date.
> Regards
> Roposh


Thanks Roposh.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to prepare a few additional technologies and then would plan for resignation and then move in March or April.
> Any suggestions on this will help.
> ...


Hi Shyam

first entry within specified time limit is applicable to ur wife and kid as well.. I am also moving to canberra with my wife and kid in Jan - Feb 2014...Letz b in touch and pm me ur details...where are you from ...I am from mumbai


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone knows the amount of funds we can take to Australia?

Thanks in advance

Ruchkal


----------



## kunalvassa (Oct 5, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on
> Jobs and the process : It includes the interview process, Resume preparations, Market talk, Technologies, Cover letter help, Success and failures in the Interviews
> 
> Accommodation:
> ...


--------------------------------------

Hi Shyam,

I am moving to Sydney on 27th Jan. Can anybody help me in preparing the list that which things should I carry? Especially for documents and kitchen stuff ..

And also how much currency we can take it from India ? both in cash and in form of travel's cheques.

-Regards,
KV


----------

